# Bunniversary!!



## blwinteler (Aug 15, 2014)

So, mama's computer broke. We's been waiting ALL DAY to gets hold of her fone. Thursday was our bunniversary! We've had mama for a hole year! She gived us strawberry tops and a tiny bit of bananana and sum raisins, but not as much as we wanted. And she loved on me (bugsy) a lot. I gave her toof purrs. Groucho dussent no what he is missing. We luvs mama and she luvs us.


----------



## pani (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy bunniversary to you and Groucho!! Your mama is so lucky to have had you for a whole year! 

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Bunniversary!!!!


----------



## MILU (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy bunniversary!!! :balloons:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Bunniversary! Your hoomin is lucky to has you!


----------



## Azerane (Aug 16, 2014)

Happy bunniversary. Your mama must be very happy to have given up her home to you for so longs.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 16, 2014)

Trix here-

is buniversary anything like my Mummers and Dumpy's anniversary? They are married 14 years today.


----------



## BunnySilver (Aug 17, 2014)

Happy Bunniversery! My mommi says that my Bunniversery will be on October 5th. I'm really excited! It sounds lik so much fun!

-Silver


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 17, 2014)

Trix here-

Is bunniversary the same thing as a burfday?


----------



## blwinteler (Aug 17, 2014)

Almost. Mama dussent know are birfday. She says is like Annie verse re. It is da day we was a dopted.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Aug 18, 2014)

Gotcha. 

Dumpy tells me my burfday is 15 May 2003. I did not get adopted until mid July of that year. I remember that day 'cos Dumpy protected me the entire car ride home, and he and a Hooter's waitress looked in on me while Mummers and the other humans who retrieved me were eating wings. That was a weird day- I had no idea where I was going to end up. Glad I took that trip!!!


----------



## XxMtRabbitNamedNewbiexX (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy Bunnieversary


----------

